

Show HN: Eater-eaters, a thinly veiled metaphor - notb
http://eatereater.tumblr.com/post/42599119117/eatereaters

======
notb
In honor of the Y-Combinator, here's a nearly equivalent fixed-point
combinator named Gordan.

    
    
      An eater, Ditto
        who becomes Ditto's food eating
          Ditto's food
      
      An eater, Gordon
        who becomes Ditto eating
          an eater, Freeman
            who becomes
            Gordon's food eating
              Freeman's food eating
                Freeman's food.

